# Pros / Cons of RO filter vs other options



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Greetings all.

I need to lower the pH in my Corydoras tanks and would like to get you opinions as to the 'best' way to do this.

By 'best' I mean an economic sustainable long term solution.

I've come across some interesting chemical products:

http://www.amtra.de/english/indexgb.html

but this is in Germany and I don't know about the import ramifications. It's 7.17 EU for 300ml.

There's also the RO system:

http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c238376p16738891.2.html

But that seems a bit expensive.

I thought of making my own extract from the oak trees around my house and cottage. But there's the quality control issue. And beside, I don't know what the heck I'm doing.

Your comments, suggestions and experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I tried several methods of lowering my pH chemically, with peat, black water extract, Indian almond leaves, peat moss. They were all either ineffective, a mess or a complete pain in the neck or all 3 at the same time. I finally broke down and got the R/O unit a few months back, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get a mighty mite RO/DI. 
http://www.amazon.com/MIGHTY-MITE-RO-SYSTEM-50GPD/dp/B000WE8470

I picked up an old RO system...probably have to replace the cartridges, but I figure for $60 bucks, it's pretty good.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Get a mighty mite RO/DI.
> http://www.amazon.com/MIGHTY-MITE-RO-SYSTEM-50GPD/dp/B000WE8470
> 
> I picked up an old RO system...probably have to replace the cartridges, but I figure for $60 bucks, it's pretty good.


Sweet, 1/2 the price as the stuff from pets and ponds. Any downside to using RO?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It does exactly what it does: remove almost anything from the water. You'll have to use RO right or a tap/RO mix so that you don't rob your tank of all the nutrients it gets from tap water. Also, watch your KH, as with RO you can get bigger pH swings because of decreased buffering capacity.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I tried several methods of lowering my pH chemically, with peat, black water extract, Indian almond leaves, peat moss. They were all either ineffective, a mess or a complete pain in the neck or all 3 at the same time. I finally broke down and got the R/O unit a few months back, I'm very pleased with it.


Which unit did you buy, from where and how much?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> It does exactly what it does: remove almost anything from the water. You'll have to use RO right or a tap/RO mix so that you don't rob your tank of all the nutrients it gets from tap water. Also, watch your KH, as with RO you can get bigger pH swings because of decreased buffering capacity.


This is getting complicated which is what I wanted to avoid. But if it;'s what I have to do, then so be it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> Which unit did you buy, from where and how much?


I can't recall what I paid for it. I bought it at Big Al's in Vaughn, Coralife Pure-Flo II R/O 50 GPD-2 Canister.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

This hasn't been mentioned, but you can lower and sustain your pH by injecting co2 into the water. Not only do I use my co2 system to grow plants, but I keep all my tanks at almost exactly 7.0 pH


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

RO or driftwood would be much cheaper than CO2 injection, but you could get nice plant growth in there too


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> I tried several methods of lowering my pH chemically, with peat, black water extract, Indian almond leaves, peat moss. They were all either ineffective, a mess or a complete pain in the neck or all 3 at the same time. I finally broke down and got the R/O unit a few months back, I'm very pleased with it.


Really, drat. I bought some peat and was thinking about using this method to lower my tank's ph ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Get a mighty mite RO/DI.
> http://www.amazon.com/MIGHTY-MITE-RO-SYSTEM-50GPD/dp/B000WE8470
> 
> I picked up an old RO system...probably have to replace the cartridges, but I figure for $60 bucks, it's pretty good.


I just tried to order this but they won't ship to Canada! Nice....


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I just bought the Cralife Pure-Flo II 50GPD (along with a lot of other stuff) from Pets and Ponds.

I sure hope that this does it.


----------

